# Teoz



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

c'est reparti pour un petit train en douceur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est reparti pour un petit train en douceur



OK, OK, je repars...


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

pars pas sans jouer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pars pas sans jouer



Jouer aux cons... Ca le fait, quand même


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

quand même me suivent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quand même me suivent



Yvos ; t'es pas le dernier


----------



## mado (25 Février 2005)

dernière sortie avant péage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> dernière sortie avant péage



Âge de raison ; bien loin de nous...


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

...l'idée..


----------



## mado (25 Février 2005)

développe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> développe...



Hop là! C'est un peu succint, tout ça...


----------



## mado (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hop là! C'est un peu succint, tout ça...


 
tout ça va bien finir roberto


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tout ça va bien finir roberto



roberto? ... Appelle moi benoit, pendant que tu y es...


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

roberto avait fini par : là


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> roberto? ... Appelle moi benoit, pendant que tu y es...


 yes deraillé


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tout ça va bien finir roberto


bertol brecht m'a conquit sur sa dernière pièce!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> roberto avait fini par : là



Ni par là ; ni par ici...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ni par là ; ni par ici...


Paricide, crime odieux...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

Dieu que j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi les modos ont fermé le TG 3, quelle hérésie !


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Dieu que j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi les modos ont fermé le TG 3, quelle hérésie !



residu de fond de culotte plutot


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

À  des années lumières d'ici dans une galaxie lointaine tres lointaine....


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

Vite et bien avec Roberto


----------



## duracel (25 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Vite et bien avec Roberto



Toto à tokyo/


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Yo brother


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Yo brother


There was a train once, a big blue one


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 'Wanna be a star !
> :king:


Arriba Durutti !


----------



## duracel (25 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Arriba Durutti !



Utti Frutti.


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Utti Frutti.


 tea, coffe and chocolate


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

Colette, native de Saint-Sauveur en Puisaye


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tea, coffe and chocolate


Let's rock, rock, rock 'n roll !


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Let's rock, rock, rock 'n roll !


 roll mops


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

Rhoo, le mot psychanalyse doit dire quelque chose à certain ici ou me trompe-je ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Rhoo, le mot psychanalyse doit dire quelque chose à certain ici ou me trompe-je ?



Je ne crois pas... Ca me dit bien quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Os en ces temps de discorde


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

Discard me please ! ( hum, on a le droit à l'angliche ?  )


----------



## Grug (26 Février 2005)

liche liebe ich ? :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (26 Février 2005)

ich bin ENJOY d'avoir un nouveau train


----------



## bebert (26 Février 2005)

trainons nos savattes sur ce nouveau tradada.


----------



## inconnu(e) (26 Février 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> trainons nos savattes sur ce nouveau tradada.



Dans la discrétion la plus totale, le titre n'étant pas équivoque


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

vos conneries vont finir par se voir


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> vos conneries vont finir par se voir


Vois refleurir les amandiers ! Bientôt leurs doux pétales tomberont en pluie dans l'air froid


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vois refleurir les amandiers ! Bientôt leurs doux pétales tomberont en pluie dans l'air froid



froideur du temps qui nous fait hiberner


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> froideur du temps qui nous fait hiberner



Berner Finn... Tant que ça peut durer...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Berner Finn... Tant que ça peut durer...



Dürer, graveur exceptionnel


----------



## Franswa (26 Février 2005)

elle restera combien de temps ?


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

tempérament joueur il faut à cette navette


----------



## duracel (26 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tempérament joueur il faut à cette navette



navette parlementaire.


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

Vétyver, parfum exquis


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

qui s'en met ?


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

En mai, fait ce qu'il te plait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Italie du nord


----------



## Grug (26 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Italie du nord


 ordinateur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Terreur du monde


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

Mondanités que tout cela


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Las de toi


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

Toi tu me cherches !


----------



## duracel (26 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu me cherches !



Cherche mieux alors.


----------



## PommeQ (26 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cherche mieux alors.



A l'orée du bois, je te vois ...


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> A l'orée du bois, je te vois ...


Voiles noirs et bas résille, c'est une veuve aguichante


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Voiles noirs et bas résille, c'est une veuve aguichante




Y chante pas, il beugle !


----------



## iTof (26 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y chante pas, il beugle !


 glénat, ils ne font pas des BD ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Bd de fesses


----------



## iTof (26 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bd de fesses


 est-ce que nous pourrions rester polis entre-nous ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que nous pourrions rester polis entre-nous ???



entre nous très cher ami sachez enfin qu'il ne me serait absolument pas venu une seule seconde à l'idée que vous puissiez refuser de m'accorder les grasses grâces de votre femme.


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

Amours éternelles ne durent qu'un temps (  !)


----------



## iTof (26 Février 2005)

temps ensoleillé : "les gamins, allez, dans le jardin"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

D'un pas de géant


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> temps ensoleillé : "les gamins, allez, dans le jardin"



Le jars dîna, dit-on, d'un tas de vieux chardons, et son amie l'oie de beaux rhododendrons.


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

puis tous deux passèrent dans la belle assiette en porcelaine du "Bouzeu".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> puis tous deux passèrent dans la belle assiette en porcelaine du "Bouzeu".



Zeux de mains, zeux de vilains


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

non dit Zeus c'est suffisant


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

Isengard, quelle forteresse ! :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

Isabelle quelle paire de fesse ! pluriel ou singulier je suis perdu
turlututu dit le jar avant le trepas ! (fo pa : du vietnamien fus san)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Pas de nain


----------



## tatouille (26 Février 2005)

car c'est chez eux que la pomme pourrie tua presque la belle blanche


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

Blanche de bruges


----------



## Dedalus (26 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Blanche de bruges



Ruggero Raimondi l'a dit : il y a un intrus ici


----------



## duracel (26 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ruggero Raimondi l'a dit : il y a un intrus ici



Ici, partout, ailleurs, pour vous.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Février 2005)

Pourvou qué les modos né viennent pas fourrer leur nez ici !

 Pourquoi ? T'as des choses à te repprocher .. comme flooder en douce petit nioubie ?


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

Si les dents avaient des poules !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Les cons sont dans la rue


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

La rue est une herbe qui parfume parfois la grappa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> La rue est une herbe qui parfume parfois la grappa



Pas de quoi foueter un chat


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

Shah, féminin shabanou


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Shah, féminin shabanou



Bah ; nous nous coucherons moins cons, ce soir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah ; nous nous coucherons moins cons, ce soir...



ce soooooooooooir je serais le plus beau poooooour alleeeeeer danser er er er


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Et revoilà mon père


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Et revoilà mon père



paire de quoi!?!?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Quoi tu penses à cela ?


----------



## teo (27 Février 2005)

As las...


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> As las...


 last train


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> last train



Ein reich, ein volk, Heineken!!! (Vieux proverbe skinhead)


----------



## teo (27 Février 2005)

Qui ne dit mot consent


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Sens-tu mon coeur ?


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

coeur fondant au chocolat


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

là, encore là ce thread ?


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2005)

aide toi le ciel t'aidera


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

rats des villes rats des champs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> rats des villes rats des champs



Cham cham cham cham cham cham cham cham champi champi champipi eu champipi champipi champipi champipipignon


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

on dirait une chanson


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Cham cham cham cham cham cham cham cham champi champi champipi eu champipi champipi champipi champipipignon




gnon gnon gnon.... tu vas t'en prendre un de gnion si t'arrêtes pas de chanter !


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> gnon gnon gnon.... tu vas t'en prendre un de gnion si t'arrêtes pas de chanter !


 t'es pas sensé te parler tout seul !


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

Tout seul ! Tu seras tout seul dans ton cercueil...


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

cueille les marguerites avant d'en manger les racines !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> cueille les marguerites avant d'en manger les racines !



Racine, euh, c'est pas le type qu'a écrit "Billy the kid" ? nan, euh, j'ai un doute, c'est pas ça mais un truc dans le genre qui sonne un peu pareil ...


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2005)

pareil : c'est pas lui qui aussi écrit l'Avatar.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pareil : c'est pas lui qui aussi écrit l'Avatar.



Va tartiner ton pâté


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Va tartiner ton pâté



Pathé Marconi, la voix de son maître


----------



## Pierrou (27 Février 2005)

on mettrait des baffes pour moins que ça sur d'autres forums


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> on mettrait des baffes pour moins que ça sur d'autres forums



Rhum, agrumes, jus d'orange, épices, gingembre, voilà de quoi faire un bon petit coktail


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Rhum, agrumes, jus d'orange, épices, gingembre, voilà de quoi faire un bon petit coktail



Tel cocktail ; telle cuite :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

8 + 92 = 100 :d


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 8 + 92 = 100 :d



Sans déconner... On a droit aux chiffres aussi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner... On a droit aux chiffres aussi?



6 tu le 10


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

disons qu'on a le droit de faire ce qu'on veux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Euh non je ne le pense pas


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

ah je suis d'accord, il y a des limites...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah je suis d'accord, il y a des limites...



imites qui tu veux ; mais moi, je fais un peu ce que je veux...


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

euh... je pense que tout le monde le peux


----------



## Pierrou (27 Février 2005)

Velu comm tu es, le corse, ça m'étonne pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> euh... je pense que tout le monde le peux



Le peu que l'on peut n'est rien face à l'immensité de ce que l'on veut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner... On a droit aux chiffres aussi?



tout est bon pour flooder


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tout est bon pour flooder



Flou... Dernière vision de ce thread surcitaire...


----------



## mado (27 Février 2005)

TER, TGV, Teoz


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> TER, TGV, Teoz


 osez mais qui a osé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Oh c'est l'été !


----------



## duracel (28 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est l'été !



l'été du grand froid.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Oie de foi


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oie de foi



Deux fois, trois fois... Il était une fois une marchande de foie qui vendait du foie dans la ville de Foix, elle se dit : Ma foi, je ne vendrai plus de foie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Deux fois, trois fois... Il était une fois une marchande de foie qui vendait du foie dans la ville de Foix, elle se dit : Ma foi, je ne vendrai plus de foie



Deux fois déjà, elle a essayé mais elle a craqué aussi sec, c'est plus fort qu'elle dès qu'elle voit une oie, il faut qu'elle la gave, ben mon cochon...


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

mon cochon fait le larron, et comme dans le cochon tout est bon... dans le larron, tout est bon, non ?


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Nom de Zeus ! quel beau péplum !


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

plume de paon


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2005)

Pan, headshot


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Hot, très Hot... un peu plus on s'y brulerait !


----------



## duracel (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hot, très Hot... un peu plus on s'y brulerait !



RaY Ducu, un sacré poète...


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> RaY Ducu, un sacré poète...




Pouet pouet, tu le serais pas un peu à tes heures (Poète ?  )


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2005)

Pouet un coup, t'es tout rouge


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Rouges sont les lèvres des vampires


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Rouges sont les lèvres des vampires



Pirlipimpon sur le chihuahua...


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

_Chi_ hua _Hua_, encore une histoire impossible au passé simple...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Simple comme bonjour


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

On jouera à combien ce soir si tout le monde est malade ? Elle sera belle notre équipe...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

équipe de bras cassés


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

C'est à dire que tu n'as tout à fait tort... je dirais même plus, tu t'approches sérieusement de la solution...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

On sent ces choses


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Ose donc si tu peux !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

peux pas j'ai piscine


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Signe sur les traits pointillés, sans relire, si tu es un homme ! (Comme ça j'aurai une procuration sur ton compte...)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

homme dansant un fandango endiablé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Blé du chef


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Chef de gare, est-il cocu ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

cucul la praline


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Line Renaud est de passage...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Passage des Panoramas, cher à Louis-Ferdinand


----------



## Pierrou (28 Février 2005)

Dinant tard, je n'ai plus la dalle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Dalle en béton


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Et ton béton bétonne ou t'étonne ?


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Tonnerre de Brest ! Pare à virer moussaillons !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

On a le temps, l'iceberg est encore loin


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On a le temps, l'iceberg est encore loin


 loin de nous, tu reviens enfin !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Fin du monde


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Monde sans dessus dessous


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Monde sans dessus dessous


Dessous de table : est-ce un tiroir-caisse ?


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

qu'est-ce que j'entends ? Le TER rentre en gare ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

gare à toi si il s'arrête


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Te dire que je t'aime est difficile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Te dire que je t'aime est difficile



S'il n'y avait que ça de difficile à dire, je fermerais pas aussi souvent ma gueule...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

ma gueule de loup t'a pris


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

prison ferme !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ma gueule de loup t'a pris



Prions que le pryon nous oublie...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

oublier pour mieux se rappeler plus tard


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

tartare de souris à un bouton !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tartare de souris à un bouton !



Bouh! Ton tartare me reste entre les dents


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

dents de lait, je les ai encore


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Encore un coup à court de munitions, sinon j'aurais salué ton retour d'une salve de coups de boule


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

boule de neige, reposant sur le rebord de la fenêtre


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

être là ce soir ou pas : choisis ton camp !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

camping sauvage dans les Cévennes


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

veines bleues, faut que je rentre poster à la maison moi !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

mois de Mars et ses giboulés débarque en ce jour


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

joues roses de Laura Ingalls cachées derrière la barbe...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

la barbe et les bouclettes sont sa marque de fabrique


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

brique de chèvre ou de vache madame la laitière ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Hier j'avais les deux


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

deuxième porte à gauche en sortant


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

tant va la cruche à l'eau, qu'à la fin elle pète


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

el peto, en espagnol dans le texte :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

le texte fameux qui fait se retrousser les nez


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

Néfertiti dort ! Un peu de "respect" s'te plaît !    :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

plaît-il à Cléopâtre de nous faire grâce en nous montrant son appendice


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Dis ce que tu penses


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

En ces lieux a eu lieu un épique combat cette nuit, entre la blonde bergère et le bleu casqué


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En ces lieux a eu lieu un épique combat cette nuit, entre la blonde bergère et le bleu casqué



Cas qué tou vau mé dire muchacho ? Pas qué yé né rien dou tout compris !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Cas qué tou vau mé dire muchacho ? Pas qué yé né rien dou tout compris !



Tout con pris sur le fait doit payer une tournée


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

Tournée de thé pour ceux qui en veulent !!!


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Veule ! voilà ce qu'il est ! Veule comme la hyène qui tourne autour de ces murs effondrés...


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

et fond résolument le chocolat :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et fond résolument le chocolat :love:



Attention à la marche, je me prend les pieds à chaque fois dedans, si je connaissais l'architecte qui a foutu une marche ici, j'aurais deux mots à lui dire de quoi lui faire frémir les oreilles


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Attention à la marche, je me prend les pieds à chaque fois dedans, si je connaissais l'architecte qui a foutu une marche ici, j'aurais deux mots à lui dire de quoi lui faire frémir les oreilles



A y est, je monte dans le train, il me passait sous le nez depuis au moins cinq jours....


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

ouuuuu raté il me semble, non ? Aurais-tu raté le marche-pied ?


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Pieds d'argile ou tigre en papier c'est la même chose


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pieds d'argile ou tigre en papier c'est la même chose



Aux armes citoyens, le jour de gloire est arrivé !


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

rivés à l'horizon, ses yeux ne voyaient que lui


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> rivés à l'horizon, ses yeux ne voyaient que lui




Ui, comme disait ma prof de chimie analytique !


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mars 2005)

T'y connais rien !


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

rien ne remplace un grand soleil


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Ensoleillée sera ma journée, malgré les nuages et les prévisions


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Visions célestes et rythme d'enfer


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mars 2005)

Enfermez les ces tordus !


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Fermez et laissez Tordue se débrouiller avec tout ça...


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

ça me semble une bonne solution


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Une solution qui arrange bien nos petites affaires...


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A faire et à défaire, les n½uds qui nouent cette vertu.


 tu glisses


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

Versailles-Chateau


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Versaillais immondes, qui regardiez Paris flamber depuis les coteaux des hauts de Meudon


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

idées parfumées au chocolat et à quelques autres épices


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Epices and love !


 


Love mi tainedeuuur


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

aller affronter le froid et le vent ???


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Le vent me vient
Le vent m'évente
L'amour est morte
Ce sont amis que vent emporte
Et il ventait devant ma porte
Les emporta


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

t'as besoin d'un remontant, toi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Toi être gentil


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2005)

Antilles, Réunion, Seychelles?


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

où se trouve cette cachette de pirate ?


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

marocaine je sais pas, mais ça ressemble beaucoup à ce que fait ma môman !


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Haine, c'est toujours dommage. Je préfère amour.


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

amouuuuuur
toujouuuuuurs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Toujours des ennuis avec ça


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

saute mouton et balle au prisonnier


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> saute mouton et balle au prisonnier




Eh ballot ! Prisonnier que tu te retrouves, ça t'apprendra à faire le mariole


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

riz au lait ou crumble aux pommes ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

pom pom pom pom !!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Mars 2005)

Pomme d'Api


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pomme d'Api



Ah pi d'abord, tous à la trappe ! cornegidouille !


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah pi d'abord, tous à la trappe ! cornegidouille !



Douille...

C....lle

Bouille....

Aouille


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Où y est y passé le yéti ?


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Yé'ti pas dit de fermer la porte ? fait trop chaud, ces jours-ci....


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Ours hirsute était son totem


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

t'aimes le risque à parler de golf comme ça


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

ça plairait pas à un nounours mal léché ça effectivement


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

ments pas il adore ça


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

ça je n'en suis pas sure, ma bergère !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

gérer les ours comme mes moutons telle est ma devise


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

visées ambitieuses


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

scieuse de pattes ! J'ai perdu l'envie


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

Vi c'est ça ! Baisse les bras... pourtant tu t'en sors bien avec tes moutons : un poil bouclé impeccable !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

(arf.... grillé !)


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

impeccable c'est normal, le modèle sont mes anglaises


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

anglaises au poil brillant dont le secret en fait baver plus d'une !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Dunes de sable blond plantées d'ajoncs


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

joncs cinglants les mollets le long des fossés


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

et mais ça fait mal avec ce froid


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

froid vivfiant qui rendra tes joues toutes roses !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Rosette, tu as la jambe bien faite, et le reste


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Reste le prophète


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Reste le prophète



Faites l'amour pas la guerre  :love:  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Guerre des sexes tout de même


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

même mémé m'aime


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Mémoire abyssale du cerveau reptilien


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

aime toi, le ciel ne changera pas


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mémoire abyssale du cerveau reptilien



lis un Martin Suter tiens


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Tiens voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin


----------



## yoffy (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin


Duboudin est-il à bord , d'abord ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

d'abord j'aborde le début de l'abordage avec un vent de bord


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

bordel fini, j'appelle Finn


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

:affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

fini ta soupe avant


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

avant toute chose commencer  par son début !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

son début, son milieu, sa fin, pas de suite et encore moins une deuxième. Voilà ce que toute chose doit avoir ... ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Pas de présence féminine dans ma vie


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

pas de tergiversation, il, elle, est dans son intégralité, quelle qu'elle soit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Soit mais vous conviendrez que l'intégralité n'est pas possible sous toutes les formes


----------



## yoffy (1 Mars 2005)

qu'elle soit avec vous !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Vous êtres grillé


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

et vous êtes le maillon faible


----------



## yoffy (1 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtres grillé


grillé un jour , grillé toujours


----------



## yoffy (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> et vous êtes le maillon faible


faible ? non,manque d'entrainement


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

mangouste rapide tu dois être pour jouer à ce jeu


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> mangouste rapide tu dois être pour jouer à ce jeu



Je RRRis de me voir si belle en ce miroir, chantait la Castafiore qui castafiolait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Au lait de vache


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

vache les tympans s'en souviennent encore


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> vache les tympans s'en souviennent encore



corps et âme constituent l'être humain !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> corps et âme constituent l'être humain !



Mains pleines ; comme les ont les innocents


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

sens-tu ce doux parfum


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

parfum de femme disait don juan


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

en quête de la saveur absolue


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Solutricine, ne l'oubliez pas par ce temps frisquet


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

équlibre précaire


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> équlibre précaire



Le Caire est la capitale de l'Egypte


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Pterodactyles, c'est mignon, ces bêtes-là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

la je m'insurge, pas d'accord, les coccinelles sont bien plus mimi


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Mimi pinson, celui de Darwin !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mimi pinson, celui de Darwin !



inouï comme je me suis levé tôt ce matin, ah, oh, oui y'a des fois comme ça je tombe du lit, pof je me réveille par terre...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Terre de vie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Terre de vie



VIVEMENT le week end tout de même, hein,
que les sept nains sifflent en travaillant, qu'il parait que le travail c'est la santé, mais, euh, ne rien faire c'est la conserver


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Véridique, cette histoire du _Cauchemar de Darwin_, que j'entend sur France Culture... à vous dégouter de bouffer de la Perche du Nil...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2005)

Dunhill? ... Pouah! Cigarette de minets Anglais! Une bonne Lucky pour démarrer la journée. Foutredieu!!!


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Dieu que c'est dur de surtout pas penser à la clope... même ici...


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Ici l'on rêve, vous y rêverez aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Si l'on y pense


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

N'y pense plus ça fait du mal


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Malpertuis... j'aime Jean Ray


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

J'aime e' j'en rêvais, Dedalus l'a fait


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mars 2005)

La fête à la maison


----------



## duracel (2 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La fête à la maison



Mais on a souvent tort.


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

hortensias de Bretagne et d'Irlande, piquetés de rouille par les embruns


----------



## duracel (2 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> hortensias de Bretagne et d'Irlande, piquetés de rouille par les embruns



brun derrière, jaune devant, et rouge au milieu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

milieu pourri, tous des saltimbanques


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> milieu pourri, tous des saltimbanques



Banque de spermatozoides....


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

_

Grillé...

_


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Idéalistes, vous êtes dangereux, préférons les cyniques


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Nique ta race


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Nique ta race



Raci comme du pain dur !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Nique ta race



RHHhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ce petit beaujOlais est bien gouleyant à mes papilles !


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

pilleur de cave ! veux-tu bien laisser cette bouteille !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pilleur de cave ! veux-tu bien laisser cette bouteille !



"Eyes Wild Shut" by Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pilleur de cave ! veux-tu bien laisser cette bouteille !



Boutez yeti hors du Tibet. Stop. Tchang retrouvé. Stop


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Brique en terre ou pomme de terre, désolé Dedalus, priorité aux premiers arrivés


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

arrivée de la neige ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> arrivée de la neige ! :love:



Ey, je sais plus ce que je voulais dire, c'est tout de même terrible ces trous de mémoire, oui, c'est embêtant, je sais mais des fois ça m'arrive comme ça même en pleine rue, que j'en oublie ce que je partais faire, des fois, j'en oublie même ma femme...


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ey, je sais plus ce que je voulais dire, c'est tout de même terrible ces trous de mémoire, oui, c'est embêtant, je sais mais des fois ça m'arrive comme ça même en pleine rue, que j'en oublie ce que je partais faire, des fois, j'en oublie même ma femme...



Family Life : actes manqués, comme oublier son épouse sur une aire de parking...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

King des parquets


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mars 2005)

Par qule curieux hasard me suis je retrouvé à poster sur ce thread ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

Edouard se pose encore la question


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

si on lui répondait ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> si on lui répondait ?




des clous!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

des clous de girofles même


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

giroflées à 5 branches?


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> giroflées à 5 branches?



Ranch à bestiaux


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ranch à bestiaux



A bestiau, bestiau et demi


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

demi nuit demi jour moment entre deux eaux


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

eaux méphitiques de Bruges la Morte


----------



## duracel (2 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> eaux méphitiques de Bruges la Morte



Morteau, ils font de la sauccise qui est caca prout.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Out pour la vie


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

vie de folie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Lit de pur beauté


----------



## yoffy (2 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Lit de pur beauté


té,té,té.....thermodynamique !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Dynamique comme un fainéant


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

néant n'est qu'un tout trop grand


----------



## yoffy (2 Mars 2005)

grand air de la Castafiore


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

la Castafiore encore et toujours elle


----------



## duracel (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> la Castafiore encore et toujours elle



 Elle? Cette morue?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

rues de la grand-ville sous la neige


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> rues de la grand-ville sous la neige



N'ai-je donc tant vécu que pour cette plaisanterie !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

ris pas comme ça on dirait une otarie


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ris pas comme ça on dirait une otarie



Tarie comme la fontaine de jouvence


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

joue ! Vent ce soir pour moi


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Tarie comme la fontaine de jouvence



Vends ce Dell minable si tu peux et achète-toi un MacMini !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vends ce Dell minable si tu peux et achète-toi un MacMini !
> :sleep:



  :sleep: 
 mini prix mais il fait le maXimum 

  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

maximum est le grillage de Dedalus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> maximum est le grillage de Dedalus



Dédale eut son heure de gloire lui aussi, fut un temps, mais il s'est perdu...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

il s'est perdu car il n'avait plus de fil. Fil qu'Ariane prêta à un autre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Autre jour de tristesse


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Autre jour de tristesse




Tesla Girl, c'était pas un truc connu ? Comme un gout d'Orchestral Maoeuvre in the dark...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tesla Girl, c'était pas un truc connu ? Comme un gout d'Orchestral Maoeuvre in the dark...



The dark side of the moon, Ah, Pink Floyd !


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

Camaron de la Isla. Viva Espana !


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

ni nescafé ni café tout court, que du thé et encore quand j'y pense


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

doit-on encore espérer que la neige tiendra ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

un drap c'est bien, mais une couette c'est mieux


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

euuuuh.... tu boudes pas alors ?


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> euuuuh.... tu boudes pas alors ?



a l'orée du bois, je sens le sanglier humide...


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Ideales ou celtas, je me souviens de ces cigarettes mal tassées


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ideales ou celtas, je me souviens de ces cigarettes mal tassées



Tasse et soucoupe sont nécessaire pour prendre le café


----------



## madlen (3 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tasse et soucoupe sont nécessaire pour prendre le café



fébrilement tu trembleras après l'avoir bu...


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

buvard pour ce qui trainerait


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> buvard pour ce qui trainerait



Rayures de ma tasse en argent


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

argent martelé et bronze autour de mes poignets


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> argent martelé et bronze autour de mes poignets




Poids net : 18 carrats


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Rat des villes


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Ville ouverte


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

vertes et pas mûres, il faut en passer par là


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

là est le bon chemin


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

mince on est que jeudi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

je dis que ce jeudi va passer vite


----------



## MrStone (3 Mars 2005)

Va pas assez vite pour arriver en retard ?


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

taré toi même


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

même pas vrai !


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai !



Vraiment n'importe quoi !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Quoi t'es pas d'accord


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Accordez donc vos violons !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

violon dingre


----------



## duracel (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ingres ? J'aime bien les femmes qu'ils peignait...
> :love:
> :love:



Peigne et ciseaux, les armes du coiffeur.


----------



## Franswa (3 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Peigne et ciseaux, les armes du coiffeur.


 heure qu'il est, faut que je retourne bosser


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

_GGGGgrrrrrr.......illlé _


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _GGGGgrrrrrr.......illlé _


 lait en nuage dans une tasse ambrée


----------



## duracel (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> lait en nuage dans une tasse ambrée



ambrée dans le verre, et la blonde au lit.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Bond au lit, James Bond au lit


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Bon, Dolly est une brebis clonée, clonée mais pas galleuse...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

l'heureuse brebis de mon troupeau


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Roupeau et Roupette sont dans un camion, le camion sort de la route et se renverse...


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

peau de bête comme couette dans la bergerie


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

je ris de me voir si belle en ce miroir (comment ça je chante faux :mouais: )


----------



## rezba (3 Mars 2005)

faucille et marteau ne font plus bon ménage


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

âge de toutes les surprises : le train tourne violet


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> âge de toutes les surprises : le train tourne violet



Violettes de Parme, pour la Sanseverina



(ma douce me dit qu'elle préférerait Sanseverino   )


----------



## rezba (3 Mars 2005)

rhinatiol©, c'est l'hiver qui nous viole.


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Viole de gambe


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

embellie passagère ?


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

gambas marinés :love:

_arghhhhhh Grillllléeeee, comme les gambas_


----------



## madlen (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> gambas marinés :love:



Inévitable destin de l'annimal...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

animal de compagnie


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

Ni Ni
Ni
NI Ni


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Nid de guèpes


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nid de guèpes


 guêpières, corsets et lingeries fines


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Guépéou, idole d'Aragon  (argh, grilllllléé)


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> guêpières, corsets et lingeries fines



Lingeries fines de Montmartre signées Diana Slip


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

slip ? caleçon ? ou boxer ?


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

tacle ? ça c'est du foot...


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

foutus sont leurs maillots après un tacle... tout pleins de boue et tout et tout


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> foutus sont leurs maillots après un tacle... tout pleins de boue et tout et tout



Et tu, Brute


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Brute de forte épaisseur


----------



## yoffy (3 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Brute de forte épaisseur


soeur Marie-Bernard l'a plaqué


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

La plaque est en métal, si tu me cognes la tête dessus, je me ferai mal


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Mal au cul


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Occulte? comme le financement de nos partis communistes?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

T'es un joli jedi


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Je dis ça, je dis rien hein ( pourquoi j'ai marqué communiste dans mon autre post, je voulais mettre politiques  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça, je dis rien hein ( pourquoi j'ai marqué communiste dans mon autre post, je voulais mettre politiques  )



Politique, politique, euh, ce thread n'a rien de politique, quoi, c'est plutôt un concours de grosses conneries à déblatérer hein ?     

De là à dire que la politique c'est de la c...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

c..... comment tu veux enchainer sur un post comme ça ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c..... comment tu veux enchainer sur un post comme ça ?



comment ça ? on peut terminer son post par des smileys, que ça compte tout ça, euh, dans le jeu, euh...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

eucalyptus au parfum doux


----------



## yoffy (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> eucalyptus au parfum doux


hindou parmi les durs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> hindou parmis les durs



dur de résister à c'te fuckin' choucroute que je vais m'engloutir, alors, hop, je passe à table, ciao ciao


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Xiao Li petite paysane de la province du Hunan


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Moman j'ai bobo !


----------



## yoffy (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Xiao Li petite paysane de la province du Hunan


en ce savoureux moment de grillade  

Edit :


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

grillade au feu de bois


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mars 2005)

Bois ça , ça va te détendre ( t'en as besoin )


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

étendre son linge et le voir sécher au vent


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Vent du nord qui mord nos lèvres


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

lèvres de feu on l'appelait


----------



## madlen (3 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vent du nord qui mord nos lèvres



Nos lévriers se sont fait couper la truf à la naissance, c'est la mode à New York...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Orchidée de mon jardin


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

mon jardin secret


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Crétins des Alpes, Bachi-bouzouks !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

zouk machine le groupe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Groupe de chant


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

chant du rossignol


----------



## yoffy (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> chant du rossignol


olé ! trois mille


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

trois mille et des poussières


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

poussières d'étoiles qui viennent éclairer notre ciel


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

ciel aux nuages floconeux


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ciel aux nuages floconeux



noeud papillon


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

papillon de nuit


----------



## iTof (4 Mars 2005)

nuit câline, nuit besogneuse, faut choisir :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> nuit câline, nuit besogneuse, faut choisir :mouais:



Choix irresponsable !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

sable blanc sur plage ensoleillé


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> sable blanc sur plage ensoleillé



les Yé-Yé ne sont plus trop d'époque !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

époque épique


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2005)

pic nic douille ces toi lendouille


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

ouille ça pique


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2005)

pic et pic et colé grame bourré bourré ratatam


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

tam tam résonnant au fin fond de la jungle


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

glaise comme de la terre


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

terre de feu


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

heu... je vais aller me coucher


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

ch'ais pas si t'as le droit


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

roi des bouclettes dorées sous un chapeau de paille


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Paille multicolore dans ma grenadine


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Paille multicolore dans ma grenadine



Dis, ne crois tout de même pas que Stargazer porte une perruque !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Que je t'aime ma déesse !


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Que je t'aime ma déesse !




Ma DS, c'est ce que disait mon père. Pour ma part je préférai ma SM... _ (et non pas mon SM  )_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma DS, c'est ce que disait mon père. Pour ma part je préférai ma SM... _ (et non pas mon SM  )_



Eh, sème un peu 'spèce de feignasse ! Que ça va pas pousser tout seul ! t'es pas venu passer les vacances à la ferme de tonton Lucien pour te r'poser ch't'il dit moi, quand même, crévindieu de nondidiou


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Eh, sème un peu 'spèce de feignasse ! Que ça va pas pousser tout seul ! t'es pas venu passer les vacances à la ferme de tonton Lucien pour te r'poser ch't'il dit moi, quand même, crévindieu de nondidiou




nondidiou de nondidiou, Tourne !


----------



## madlen (4 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> nondidiou de nondidiou, Tourne !



R'ne m'parle plus jamais d'cette bon dieu d'machine!


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Chine un peu aux puces, tu y trouveras un galion.... et un trésor peut-être...


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chine un peu aux puces, tu y trouveras un galion.... et un trésor peut-être...




être un bon chineur demande beaucoup d'experience


----------



## madlen (4 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> être un bon chineur demande beaucoup d'experience



Riant, ce sac marcha dans la merde...


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Riant, ce sac marcha dans la merde...




Herr Doolitle et Miss Poppins dansent une gigue


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Guet-apens à tes dépends...


----------



## duracel (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Guet-apens à tes dépends...



Pends-toi et fiche nous la paix.    :love:


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pends-toi et fiche nous la paix.    :love:



La paix t'y mènera à pied, au restau...


----------



## duracel (4 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La paix t'y mènera à pied, au restau...



Reste au tu es, ou je te descends...


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Des 100 ou des 1000 c'est tout ce que je pourrais te laisser alors !


----------



## MrStone (4 Mars 2005)

Alors regarde... regarde un peu !

:rateau: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Alors regarde... regarde un peu !
> 
> :rateau: :casse: :casse:



un peu de cafe dans mon lait s'il vous plait


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> un peu de cafe dans mon lait s'il vous plait



plenty o' nuttin 
I've got plenty o' nuttin


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

Tin Machine


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

_Armand est mort..._


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

c½ur, carreau, pique et trèfle


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et flammèches caressantes pleines de douces z'étincelles !



Éteins celle-là, allume celle-ci


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

elles passent, parfois sans s'arrêter, et c'est bien dommage


----------



## lumai (4 Mars 2005)

mage affro


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Frôlantes et précises, et légères, et tout et tout...


 tutti quanti et caetera


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

Tu quoque, mi fili


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

File immédiatement, hors d'ici, ouste


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Ouste Blaise... (non, non elle était trop facile...)


----------



## lumai (4 Mars 2005)

stéréo pour I'm only dancing

edit : facile facile.. rapide surtout


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

tout mais pas ça


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Sa santé m'inquiète


----------



## duracel (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sa santé m'inquiète



Qui êtes-vous?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Vous êtes dur a sélectionner monsieur


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes dur a sélectionner monsieur



Scieur de bois


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

bois de sental


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> bois de sental




200 talents d'argent, ça fait combien en Euro ou en dollar ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Lentement, je ris de la débilité de ce thradada


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Qué faire d'autres que de lire toutes ces pages inutiles mais au combien réconfortantes...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Fort tentante, cette proposition


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Fort tentante, cette proposition



position dominante...


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nantes en Bretagne ou pas ?
> Je m'en fous !!!!



M'en foutrais plein la tronche de chantilly !


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Chantilly ou crême fraiche ?


----------



## MrStone (4 Mars 2005)

F'rait chier qu'y neige comme ça toute la nuit :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> F'rait chier qu'y neige comme ça toute la nuit :affraid:



Nuit gravement à la sérénité


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Sérénité face à cette position


----------



## PommeQ (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sérénité face à cette position



On vous salue mon mac et moi ...


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

et moi j'attends mieux


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'attends mieux



Au mieux de sa forme


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Or, monsieur, je vous enmerde


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

air de rien


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> air de rien


 rien à dire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire



dire qu'y'en a qui postent pour dire qui z'ont rien à dire, nan mais franchement, si c'est pas des manières détournées de chercher à augmenter son compteur de posts, hein, non mais quoi ?


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> dire qu'y'en a qui postent pour dire qui z'ont rien à dire, nan mais franchement, si c'est pas des manières détournées de chercher à augmenter son compteur de posts, hein, non mais quoi ?



Mec, oisiveté te perdra, mais c'est bien agréable


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

quoi parce que tu crois qu'en faisant cette remarque, tu as plus de chose à dire que moi


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mec, oisiveté te perdra, mais c'est bien agréable


 bled pourri


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Hable con ella ? de Almodovar ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2005)

/edit : grillé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hable con ella ? de Almodovar ?



va racconter des conneries sur moi et tu vas voir à la récré


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> va racconter des conneries sur moi et tu vas voir à la récré


 crève la dalle


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Crétin, tu seras mort avant d'avoir pu esquisser un geste, gringo !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> crève la dalle


Dalle de béton


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dalle de béton


 thon à nageoire jaune de chez saupiquet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> thon à nageoire jaune de chez saupiquet



Saupiquet au piquet !


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Quel niveau intellectuel hallucinant !


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Saupiquet au piquet !


 piquète pas très goutu


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quel niveau intellectuel hallucinant !


 nan mais de toute façon, c'est pas grave


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> piquète pas très goutu



Tu n'aimes pas le thon en boite ?


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aimes pas le thon en boite ?


 what ? c'est vraiment trop dégueu


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mars 2005)

Des gueux ces mac users, tous, jusqu'au dernier par la cornebidouille !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> what ? c'est vraiment trop dégueu



dégueule pas sur mon pantalon ! Robert t'as encore trop bu de Pernod !


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> dégueule pas sur mon pantalon ! Robert t'as encore trop bu de Pernod !


 no, même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Bord de mer


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bord de mer


 mercredi je suis allé au musée d'histoire naturelle


----------



## PommeQ (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mercredi je suis allé au musée d'histoire naturelle



Elle t'a accompagné ta maman ?


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Elle t'a accompagné ta maman ?


 man, c'était pour dessiner des coraux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Rhoooo c'est pas vrai


----------



## Dedalus (4 Mars 2005)

Havrais, Havraises, tous sur le port !


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Havrais, Havraises, tous sur le port !


 ornement magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Que la nuit est belle !


----------



## yoffy (4 Mars 2005)

ni fique ni raisin,disons banane

Edit : de toutes façons je n'ai plus de moustaches depuis longtemps


----------



## yoffy (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Que la nuit est belle !


belle maman , ciel !


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> belle maman , ciel !


 elle est bizarre


----------



## yoffy (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle est bizarre


a regarder de plus près , oui


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> a regarder de plus près , oui


 hihihi, j'aime pas ce rire


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hihihi, j'aime pas ce rire


passe-riz réparé !


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> passe-riz réparé !


 paré à l'abordage !!!!!!!


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> paré à l'abordage !!!!!!!



Ah je m'en vais vous le dire
Faut caresser les filles
Les embrasser souvent
En leur disant la belle
Je serai ton amant

Si tu es mon amant
Je serais ta maîtresse
Si tu es ma maîtresse
Je serais ton amant
Nous coucherons ensemble
Malgré tous nos parents


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah je m'en vais vous le dire
> Faut caresser les filles
> Les embrasser souvent
> En leur disant la belle
> ...


 hareng frit


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hareng frit



frittage, nouveau procede industriel


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2005)

Elle s'essaime et se sème en semis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'essaime et se sème en semis



Mis au ban des forums


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2005)

rhum, bonne idée de bon matin pour chasser les fantômes nocturnes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rhum, bonne idée de bon matin pour chasser les fantômes nocturnes



Turne en désordre... faut que je fasse le ménage


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Turne en désordre... faut que je fasse le ménage



menage toi et ne te fais pas un tour de reins !


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2005)

nage jusqu'ici... y'a du boulot aussi 

(grillée ! mais y'a qd même du boulot...)


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2005)

du boulot... oui, car grillé ou pas il faut que ce petit réseau ferré avance et fasse son petit bonhomme de chemin...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> du boulot... oui, car grillé ou pas il faut que ce petit réseau ferré avance et fasse son petit bonhomme de chemin...



Le chemin de Compostelle mène t il à Rome ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2005)

A Rome, fais comme les romains.


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A Rome, fais comme les romains.


 l'erault, maintes fois deborda


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

dada en bois pour mon noël


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Da kamarade Grugovski !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Ski ou luge ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ski ou luge ?



Luger. Le parabellum ; ça vous guérit de tout


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Luger. Le parabellum ; ça vous guérit de tout



Guéris de tous vos maux, vous embarquerez pour Cythère


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Guéris de tous vos maux, vous embarquerez pour Cythère



Taire les douleurs... Ou ne les évoquer que par périphrases...


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Taire les douleurs... Ou ne les évoquer que par périphrases...



Phraséologie de la muséologie... 
gabegie


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

Gigi quand tu viens c'est la maaaagie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Gigi quand tu viens c'est la maaaagie



Maggi, maggi. Et vos idées prennent du génie..


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

génie de la lampe


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Maggi, maggi. Et vos idées prennent du génie..



du gène Y au chromosome X il n'y a qu'un pas


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> du gène Y au chromosome X il n'y a qu'un pas



"Paris, place financiere concurrentielle", voila ce je lis en ce moment (meme pas pour rire)  

Le Marche Financier 
Structures et acteurs

CHOINEL et ROUYER

Collection Banque ITB


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

en ce moment y'a du grillage à tous les étages


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Étages, où sont vos fossiles
Dans les ascenseurs


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

ascenseur social en panne


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Euh.. Grillades bière  ça vous tente ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

tente pas les gens comme ça


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Homme, ça a l'air de t'interesser, goinfre


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

frémissement de la viande sur la grille


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> frémissement de la viande sur la grille



Il est cannibale, Là, elle bouge son entrecôte, elle est vivante


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

hante mes jours et mes nuits


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nuisette rouge.
> :love:  :love:


Rouge-gorges, 
vos pauvres nids déserts, les nids qu'on abandonne, 
Se balancent au vent sur le ciel gris de fer. 
Oh ! comme les oiseaux doivent mourir l'hiver ! 
Pourtant lorsque viendra le temps des violettes, 
Nous ne trouverons pas leurs délicats squelettes. 
Dans le gazon d'avril où nous irons courir. 
Est-ce que les oiseaux se cachent pour mourir ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

chapeau de paille même


----------



## duracel (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> chapeau de paille même



Même pas pal, d'abord.


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

suer droit...le minimum pour un testeur de déodorant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> à l'abordage ! boulez !.....vert



 bouh, les vers de terre en guise de steack haché, je sais pas trop...


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> bouh, les vers de terre en guise de steack haché, je sais pas trop...


trop tard,il faut digérer


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

et oublie pas le digestif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Tif et tondu


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

tondu comme un slip


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

Slip de bain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Slip de bain



Ben, mon cochon!...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

cochon qui s'en desdit


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> cochon qui s'en desdit


des dix je prend la plus grande


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

grande chute d'eau droit devant


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> grande chute d'eau droit devant


vantard !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

Tartarin de Tarascon quoi


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

Hé Ta race, con ! Quoi ! ouais je sais ça pue mais bon, on fait avec ce qu'on a


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hé Ta race, con ! Quoi ! ouais je sais ça pue mais bon, on fait avec ce qu'on a



Connard de première ou de troisième zone ?




_Pour RV : pas de moi, de François Coppée  : Trouvé dans un recueil de morceaux choisis des années 30 ayyant appartenu à ma grand-mère  _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Alouette quelle belle alouette


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Zone de détente


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

tente ta chance à la roulette


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Alouette quelle belle alouette



Bele alouette, je te plumerai et tu finiras sans tête dans ma casserole... Euh, oui alouette sans tête...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2005)

En tete de colonne, je ne me ferai pas sodomiser


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En tete de colonne, je ne me ferai pas sodomiser


miserais pas là-dessus , la queue c'est plus prudent


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

La prudence est la mère de tous les vices !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

visse-moi ça à fond


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> visse-moi ça à fond



Ca a fondu la neige !


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

la neige refroidit les grillés


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

grillées sont mes amandes


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> grillées sont mes amandes



Mes amendes sont spécialisées dans le grillage de feu


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

feu bientôt près pour les marrons


----------



## tatouille (5 Mars 2005)

ronron ou sheba tout ce que je peux dire c'est que je ne digère point la couleur ni le goût


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ronron ou sheba tout ce que je peux dire c'est que je ne digère point la couleur ni le goût



Goujat, tu n'en auras pas !!!


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Goujat, tu n'en auras pas !!!



Rapaces ils sont ces politicards, cumulards et chéquards


----------



## tatouille (5 Mars 2005)

hard que je suis,(marde)
pas à pas je m'en vais pour ce soir , alors bonsoir , mais si tu es brunes avec un string
je reste ouvert ou tout vert , enfin c'est pas avec ca que je ferais passé la pillule à votre chatte
 :love:


----------



## tatouille (5 Mars 2005)

@++  :d  :d


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> hard que je suis,(marde)
> pas à pas je m'en vais pour ce soir , alors bonsoir , mais si tu es brunes avec un string
> je reste ouvert ou tout vert , enfin c'est pas avec ca que je ferais passé la pillule à votre chatte
> :love:



cha te demange un peu l'entrejambe


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2005)

Jambe de bois du captain Red


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

entre gens bêtes on se comprend facilement


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> entre gens bêtes on se comprend facilement



Manquait trois minutes, t'es grillé


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

yes, i am owned


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> yes, i am owned



On ne demande pas d'excuse ici mais on passe devant sans menagement


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

M'enfin ??!! eh oui j'aime bien franquin


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je mangerai bien de la confiture de clémentine aux épices !


 peace & love :love:


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Hérédité chargée, c'est pas de leur faute


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

faut témoigner pour par que ca se reproduise !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Se dire bonsoir


----------



## Franswa (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Se dire bonsoir


 soirée très bien passée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai et pourquoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai et pourquoi ?


Quoi, je peu plus bouler Cmove? Maquina de mierda!!! J'attendrai demain...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, je peu plus bouler Cmove? Maquina de mierda!!! J'attendrai demain...



Maintes et maintes fois, je t'ai dit de ne pas approcher cette armoire à alcool. Oh mon fils, tu apprendras à boire comme ton père, ah, je me sens vieux, ah, je suis saoul, ah c'est bon le rhum


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

Le _Roman de la Rose_, écrit vers 1230 par un poète courtois, *Guillaume de Lorris*, raconte les étapes initiales d'un parcours amoureux au milieu d'un "jardin d'Amour". Inachevé, il s'interrompt après 4058 vers alors que l'amant, désespéré, est séparé de la Rose (la Dame) par les murailles pleines de personnages du château de Jalousie. Ce premier texte est la mise en récit, à travers la fiction d'un songe autobiographique, des thèmes de la lyrique courtoise, une sorte de synthèse poétique de la _fin'amor_ (qui est alors à la fois à son apogée et au début de son déclin), un art d'aimer complexe et subtil, dans lequel l'allégorie est utilisée avec beaucoup de légèreté.


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Té... 4058 vers... ça fait une bien longue histoire d'amour...


----------



## Dedalus (6 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Té... 4058 vers... ça fait une bien longue histoire d'amour...



Mourir de la petite mort,
ça m'arrive souvent
pas plus tard que tout à l'heure
j'suis du matin c'est vrai


----------



## PommeQ (6 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mourir de la petite mort,
> ça m'arrive souvent
> pas plus tard que tout à l'heure
> j'suis du matin c'est vrai



Vraiment, ca s'ameliore pas mais au passage je vous souhaite un bon dimanche


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Dimanche, du beau temps mais orageux en fin de journée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Né sous le signe de la mort


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Né sous le signe de la mort



La mortadelle c'est tout de même bon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Bon de le savoir


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bon de le savoir



savoir quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Quoi et comment ?


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

commentez , on verra bien


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

bien au suivant


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> bien au suivant




Au suivant de ces messieurs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Au suivant de ces messieurs...


Cieux cléments sur la Corse, ce dimanche. Mais un vent à décorner les cocus...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Cul de poule


----------



## duracel (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Cul de poule



Deux poules dans mon lit, et en avant la musique.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Cul de poule



Ouh le méchant, attention à tes fesses si tu recommences ! Je t'ai déja dit 1000 fois de pas mettre la tête dans le four ! Mais c'est pas possible une chose pareille !!!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

ray charles est mort, pffff, la vie est une illusion


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

On peut aimer les ordinateurs ?


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

eurêka ! je l'ai retrouvée


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

ouverture automatique des portes


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2005)

portnawak


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

wako wako wako wako wako, faisait pac man quand il gobait ses pastilles


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!!


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!!


aaaahhrrrrrrrrrrfffffff !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

ouuuuuuuuuais trop de la baaaaalle !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

ballon sonde


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

on devrait peut être repartir dans un fil classique non??


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

non mais il est classique ce fil. Limite légendaire


----------



## PommeQ (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> non mais il est classique ce fil. Limite légendaire



air de con !!! oui !!! je suis  de retour dans le monde PC mon HD est flingué ... bonjour le SAV


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> air de con !!! oui !!! je suis  de retour dans le monde PC mon HD est flingué ... bonjour le SAV


ça va pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

passage de témoin


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

t'es moins con que t'en a l'air star :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

arf© ceci est totalement faux.


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

folle je dis pas mais con tu l'es pas:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> arf© ceci est totalement faux. Je démens fermement et énergiquement cette affirmation



Faux cils, faux cul, faux nichons... Tu es démasqué ; Stargazer...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> folle je dis pas mais con tu l'es pas:love:



Patochman t'es grillé comme une amande


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Patochman t'es grillé comme une amande


amende à lire , alors....et à payer


----------



## Franswa (6 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> amende à lire , alors....et à payer


 yéyéyé


----------



## MrStone (6 Mars 2005)

Yé mé tchoui écrathcé lé doigt a'c lé martotch


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mars 2005)

To t'chies d'ssus toi dis moué !


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

ou est  ma femme bordel !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ou est  ma femme bordel !!!!



délation? non! c'est pas le style de la maison.
quand on n'est pas soigneux avec ses affaires ; ben, on les perd...


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Perdition en mer...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

mère de tous les vices


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> mère de tous les vices


vices moi ce chassis.....quel modèle !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

modèle réduit, également appelé bombinette


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

agréable comme une caresse


----------



## lumai (6 Mars 2005)

caresse d'un peu de feuillage


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

raisonnable et dispencieux.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

cieux étoilés


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Toiles et sculture


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

culture de masse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Masse du peuple


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

pleuplade de l'est


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

l'Estonie est par là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Attention j'adore ce pays


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

paysans d'autrefois (sans rapport avec l'Estonie )


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

autrefois j'étais plus petit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Petit et costaud


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

petit et costaud comme le pimousse cassis


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Sisi la princesse


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sisi la princesse


cessez de me griller  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

grillé devient ta spécialité


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> grillé devient ta spécialité


t'es dans l'vrai


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

menthe à l'eau


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

lorie


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

l'horrible wagon que tu viens de mettre là


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> l'horrible wagon que tu viens de mettre là



Mettre la pagaille, ca c'est sur!!


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

sûr comme deux et deux font cinq


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> sûr comme deux et deux font cinq


cinq à sept


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

sept à huit


----------



## Dedalus (6 Mars 2005)

Huîtres de Galway, énormes et succulentes


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

huitre au citron...et un oeuf !


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Huîtres de Galway, énormes et succulentes


cul en teck


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

huit pince mi et pince moi sont dans un bateau , deux pince mi tombent a l'eau , que reste t'il dans le bateau ?? 
  avec ma raipité je vais pas etre raccord c'est sur !


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

technograte 

 euh la j!ai été un peu trop vite .... c'est po facile  :rose: 

 star


----------



## yoffy (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> technograte


rates pas le prochain


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

prochain départ


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

dos cul ment con fi dent iel


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

ben qu'est ce que tu as fait star ... il est ou : gratte moi le dos


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

Oh c'est parcqu'il y a eu grillage pour ma pomme


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2005)

Ma paume me gratte  !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

gratte-moi le dos


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> gratte-moi le dos



dos d'ane


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Anorak de mon vieux père


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

père Dodu


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Anorak de mon vieux père



vieux pervers


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> vieux pervers


vers les mille dans un


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Un sur dix


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un sur dix


dis donc , c'est fait , l'Emile !


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

arhhh j'abandonne je sais pas ce qui ce passe je safarise a dos de tortue


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> arhhh j'abandonne je sais pas ce qui ce passe je safarise a dos de tortue


tu ris et massacre


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> arhhh j'abandonne je sais pas ce qui ce passe je safarise a dos de tortue


tu ris et massacres


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Croire en un Dieu


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Croire en un Dieu


yeux de biche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Chez le che c'est la mort


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

oulala ce soir c'est bizarre..


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

la mort dans l'âme il s'en alla


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

a la bastille on l'aime bien ....

ça arrivera qd ça arriera !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

ramage magnifique


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ramage magnifique


magnifique les deux mille Dedalus


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Fi ! que les switchers sont fatigants  











_Merci !_


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

gants de toilette


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Let it be







_vous remarquerez que j'ai réservé la primeur de mon deux millième aux habitués du train !_


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

bi-goût le malabar aux deux parfums


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Humble comme césar


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Humble comme césar


ces tsars , tous des rigolos


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

rigolo comme guignol


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Gnôle, tord-boyaux, rince-cochon, fil-en-six et j'en passe


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

passe-moi la bouteille au lieu d'épiloguer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Gai comme un pinson


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

pinçons-lui la fesse


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

fesse-mathieu, rats et grigous


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

goûte-moi ça c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Bonhomme de toute beauté


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Beauté cachée


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

chez mémé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> chez mémé



mai mai mai maimai mai mé mé mmémé qu qu' qu'esque qu'est ce que tu me me me rararacconteconte la ? J'ai j'ai j'ai ja ja jamais d dit ç ça ?


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

salé ou sucré ?


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> salé ou sucré ?




Sucré-salé comme un film d'Ang Lee


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sucré-salé comme un film d'Ang Lee



anglican, chrétien, athée...


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

À tes souhaits? Atchoum !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mars 2005)

schumacher n'a pas gagné


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

gagner les doigts dans le nez ... Ca montre qu'on maitrise son sujet mais c'est pas très poli


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

politesse mise de côté en effet !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

effervescent comme un cachet


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

Effendi, salam aleikoum


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

cachés derrière des rideaux oranges


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Range ta chambre


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Range ta chambre



Chambrer l'idiot n'a rien d'héroique ... (hum hum)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Héroïque pour l'éternité et idiot pour la même


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

meme pas peur


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> meme pas peur




Pas peur de poster le 800e message de ce fil, le gaillard...


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas peur de poster le 800e message de ce fil, le gaillard...



gaillard d'avant, c'est là que sont nées bien des chansons


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Bien d'échanssons sont partis avec d'avoir fini leur dernier verre...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'échanssons sont partis avec d'avoir fini leur dernier verre...



Vert je suis, de mon retour sur PC et de l'envoi en SAV de mon bébé


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Véridique, mon cher Borgia


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

bébé pleure pas il te reviendra vite


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Véridique, mon cher Borgia




Borgia l'emporte encore, désolé, bergère, tu es grillé...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Borgia l'emporte encore, désolé, bergère, tu es grillé...



Ye m'enerve fachilement, tu ché !


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Chez moi, ça rame sévère...
ça personne ne le niera...
Et chez vous ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, ça rame sévère...
> ça personne ne le niera...
> Et chez vous ?


 
Voudriez-vous ne pas aborder cette question, jeune homme !

:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Homme des cavernes


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

Verne Jules, né sur l'île Feydeau, au c½ur de Nantes, est dès l'enfance fasciné par l'océan


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Verne Jules, né sur l'île Feydeau, au c½ur de Nantes, est dès l'enfance fasciné par l'océan


 
L'eau, c'est en la mélangeant avec le pastis qu'elle donne tout son gout !!!


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> L'eau, c'est en la mélangeant avec le pastis qu'elle donne tout son gout !!!


tous on goûte,alors...hips !


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

- Psss... viens voir par là... regarde, c'est y pas drôle ?
- Oaurf ouarf.... j'y crois pas...


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - Psss... viens voir par là... regarde, c'est y pas drôle ?
> - Oaurf ouarf.... j'y crois pas...


pas possible !


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - Psss... viens voir par là... regarde, c'est y pas drôle ?
> - Oaurf ouarf.... j'y crois pas...



Rois pas très catholiques...


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

Au lit !!! qu'est-ce  que tu fous à regarder la télé à cette heure-ci !!


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mars 2005)

Si j'avais un marteau... ben je fracasserai mon mac qui veut pas lire un CD !


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais un marteau... ben je fracasserai mon mac qui veut pas lire un CD !



C'est deja fait, mon mac prends la direction du SAV


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> C'est deja fait, mon mac prends la direction du SAV


Savais tu que c'était peu résistant à la furie d'un Benito en mode " guerrier viking? " :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

Guerriers vikings, mes ancêtres


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mars 2005)

C'es très noble comme héritage, Qu'Odin te protege !


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'es très noble comme héritage, Qu'Odin te protege !



t'ai je dit que j'allais atteindre bientot un chiffre rond ?


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

rondeur de la pomme que je  viens de croquer


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Roquet aboyeur ne trouble pas le tigre dédaigneux


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

eux se paressent dans la jungle soumise


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Mise en bouche


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Bouche que veux-tu ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bouche que veux-tu ?



tu pourrais me dire l'heure là, non, mais parce que ma montre s'est arrêtée et que ben je dois partir à la gare de l'est, euh, pour prendre un train et que je dois appeler le taxi qu'il vienne me chercher suffisamment à l'avance et que si je rate mon train je serais grave emmerdé puisque je ne pourrais pas me faire rembourser, et que là je commence à flipper vu que je suis grave à la bourre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Ou revenir en fin de soirée


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ou revenir en fin de soirée



ré do mi fa sol !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Soleil tapant sur la museau


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Soleil tapant sur la museau




eau de pluie


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

luit comme un ostensoir


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> luit comme un ostensoir


Ce soir est mon dernier ici !


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

si ce soir est ton dernier ici, quel est donc ton premier maintenant ???


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> si ce soir est ton dernier ici, quel est donc ton premier maintenant ???



tenant la souris dans la main, cela sera mon premier des derniers, ici et maintenant et surtout là-bas......


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

abats ton jeu, je t'ai decouvert, Fantomas!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

merou né petit


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

son prénom!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

terreaux? non, il faut du fumier pour les fleurs?


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

l'heure??? il est 22h02


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

demain. non, on est encore aujourd'hui!


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> demain. non, on est encore aujourd'hui!



oui l'a fini son steak


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

techno? je prefere la world!


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

world merde jme suis fait grillé !!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

grillé... désolé, j'avais pas vu!


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

j'aurais été toi j'aurais répondu : grillé ...oui l'etais bien grillé   

mais je ne suis pas toi


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais été toi j'aurais répondu : grillé ...oui l'etais bien grillé
> 
> mais je ne suis pas toi


 
ouaaaah c'est le bordel, les amis il faut editer sinon ca devient le boxon !


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

yvette. non, moi c'est le_magi61, et en plus, j'edite!


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaah c'est le bordel, les amis il faut editer sinon ca devient le boxon !


..............on fait ce qu'on pneu 

 :rose:     bon ok j'me casse


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

Edith c'est ma copine


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

oh, pinot, simple flic!


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

i croit qui peut me griller a chaque fois??


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

n'essayes tu pas de poser des embuches 

grillée, totalement, intégralement même


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

communement appellée branche ou tronc!


----------



## Hache-Hache (7 Mars 2005)

Rond et doux.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

doucement, tout doucement...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

doucement comme le vent dans les branches


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

ranch moi ta jambre !!!


----------



## yoffy (7 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> doucement comme le vent dans les branches


ranch Davy Crocket


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

Davy Crocket, l'homme qui n'a jamais peur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Peur de toi


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

toi mon pti tu vas avoir des ennuis !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Nuire à la santé d'autrui


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nuire à la santé d'autrui



oui, je vais me coucher et j'en profite pour vous souhaiter une bonne nuitée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

T'es le plus gentil toi aussi


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

aussitôt dit aussitôt fait


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

fais pas l'andouille !!! tu vois pas que c'est important pour une fois ?!!?!! ( j'aime bien ces reflexions typiques des parents, je m'entraine pour les resortir quand j'aurais un moule )


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

une fois, juste une fois tu pourrais faire plaisir à ta mère


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

amère, très subtilement amère comme une ale légère


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

j'ai remarqué que je me fais a chaque fois grillé......fuck !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

fuck le système qu'ils disent


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Izarra, liqueur basque


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

basque de nature


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

turlututu chapeau pointu !! et jme fais fais encore ****** !!! ( merci stargy  )


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

encore et encore. C'est que le début d'accord, d'accord


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

accord de Ré majeur : REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.....


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

résultat final ... Ben à la fin


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

findus findus !!!!

 bon allez jte dis bonne nuit dans l'autre thread et a demain, et jte laisse un pti cadeau :
tchusss


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

chusss tout chusss sur les pistes


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

industrie! :rose: 

depuis que je me suis fait grondé je fait simple

OH NON ....C VACHEMENT DUR D4ETRE SYCHRO


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

On t'as grondé ???  Qui a osé


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

SURESi? les pistes noirs...selement pour les bons


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaah c'est le bordel, les amis il faut editer sinon ca devient le boxon !



c'est lui


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

bonhomme de neige sans son chapeau


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

peau de lapin


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

lapin de compétition


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

scions ...scions du bois , chez la méreuh Nicolas


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

Nicolas le jardinier aux belles bacchantes


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

Chante ...la vie ....chante ??? me souviens plus de la suite


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

la suite c'est comme si tu devais mourir demain


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

....demain ...comme si plus rien n'avait d'importance


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Port tant célébré !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

importance d'être constant


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Constant ou Ernest, peu importe


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

porte au fond du couloir a gauche   

je pense que je vais me faire grillée par star :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

taré? non, juste un peu cinglé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Les carottes sont cuites


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

On cuit ta cotelette et puis tu te resserviras de haricots. Ca devrait suffire...


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Irez-vous à Valparaiso ?
Y'aura plus de cachalots


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Irez-vous à Valparaiso ?
> Y'aura plus de cachalots




"Si tu te caches à l'eau, tu auras le dos fin" dit la baleine.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Laine de mouton


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Mouton enragé
faites attention, ça va saigner !


----------



## duracel (8 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mouton enragé
> faites attention, ça va saigner !



Va saigner ailleurs, tu salopes tout.


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Va saigner ailleurs, tu salopes tout.



Touche pas à mon agneau sinon ...


----------



## duracel (8 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Touche pas à mon agneau sinon ...



Sinon, quoi? Banane va!


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, quoi? Banane va!



Valerie n'aime pas les bananes, par contre Monique oui


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Oui au non à l'europe


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

hop la, tes papiers siouplait!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Plaire à tout le monde


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ondine, voila bien un curieux prenom!!!


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ondine, voila bien un curieux prenom!!!



Non de dieu, on s'en fout d'Ondine !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

innée ou acquis, voila de bien grande question!!


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> innée ou acquis, voila de bien grande question!!



On s'en fout encore, decidemment, le futal va tomber


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Tombereau d'idées reçues


----------



## MrStone (8 Mars 2005)

Reçues en pleine poire


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Poire et cahouètes


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

cahouètes je te piquerai la tête !!!!


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

tais te ...ché mi qui parle   

(faut pratiquer le ch'ti)


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tais te ...ché mi qui parle
> 
> (faut pratiquer le ch'ti)



Chti vais t'en mettre moi du Chti !!!! tu vas voir


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Voir Venise, gnagnagna


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Chti vais t'en mettre moi du Chti !!!! tu vas voir




Avoir ou être ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Être miro Téo ? paske il a zappé un post  



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Voir Venise, gnagnagna


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Très bonne question, that is The question


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne question, that is The question



On lui fais quoi à Teo comme sanction ... Banzaï


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Ay que guapa la niña ! Ay que bonita esta chica !


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

carambaaa !!!


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> carambaaa !!!



Bhaaaa, une cure de smecta ... desolé faut que j'y retourne  :modo:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Tourne ma tête à la vue de cette Créature..


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

Geer , tourne que des films a la con

DESOL2E PAS SYNCHRO ENCORE UNE FOIS  :rose:


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

On se retourne Teo... les mains dans le dos, tu regardes le mur et tu gardes la tête et ton bonnet d'âne bien droit...


Ben dites donc, c'est pas ma semaine, je sais pas ce qu'il y a... enfin...


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Enfin, tu sais ce qu'on dit, malheureux au jeu


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

je sais oui... pour _nos 12 ans_ je vais pas me plaindre... c'est de bon augure


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

heureux en amouuuuuuur !!!!


----------



## duracel (8 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> heureux en amouuuuuuur !!!!



Ah, mourir pour une femme.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Femme je vous aime


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

hémisphère gauche


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Gauche ou droite ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

ouate, c'est la ouate qu'elle préfère


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Aire de repos


----------



## MrStone (8 Mars 2005)

Pot-au-feu :love:


----------



## yoffy (8 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pot-au-feu :love:


feu d'artifice


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2005)

Fils de son père


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

on perds, on gagne, c'est la chance!!!


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Ansermet créa l'histoire du soldat de Stravinski


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ski ou surf? je me tatte encore.


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

t'as t'encore soif??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Soif et envie de coca


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

au cas ou, j'en ai dans le frigo


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Go to the house


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

housse de couette


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ou est tu? elle est tordue celle la!


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ou est tu? elle est tordue celle la!



Là ma meuf, elle commence à me les peter severe


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

La rue de pignon


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

vertugadin, autrement dit un faux-cul pour parler comme tout le monde


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

on demande une vendeuse caisse 6!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

6 au bar


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Barman, a boire ou je tue le chien


----------



## duracel (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Barman, a boire ou je tue le chien



Le chien est resté coincé sous la voiture.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ture toi de la!


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Toit de lauzes



(ça c'est un clin d''½il pour Luc G.   )


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ose seulemnt le répéter!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Ter est mort


----------



## yoffy (8 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ter est mort


morte , Adèle ?


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

Adèle je la connais, elle habite en bas de ma rue


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Mars 2005)

rusée comme une sioux, qu'elle est


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

elle est l'astre de mes jours et de mes nuits


----------



## yoffy (8 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> elle est l'astre de mes jours et de mes nuits


nuits de chienne , nuits canines......


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

canines mordant dans ce fruit défendu


----------



## yoffy (8 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> canines mordant dans ce fruit défendu


fendu ?   :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

fendu comme une figue trop mûre


----------



## yoffy (8 Mars 2005)

murmure du vent dans les branches de bambous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> murmure du vent dans les branches de bambous



Boubous bariolés à Ouagadougou


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

goûtez à ce fruit sucré


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Craie sur la table


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Mars 2005)

ablation des tripes de la tête, au cas où


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

caoutchouc : eut longtemps mauvaise réputation


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

On est plus futé maintenant


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On est plus futé maintenant


 nan même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

d'abord je sais ce que je dis ... ou pas


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

papa a mis du miel pops à la place des cherrios


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Chérie, ose la transparence, voyons !


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

ions negatifs...ou ions positifs???


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

tifs en pagaille


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

aïlle ça pu


----------



## TranXarnoss (9 Mars 2005)

I vant' to be alône...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> I vant' to be alône...



Alone in the dark ; in front of yourself...


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alone in the dark ; in front of yourself...


 selfservice plutot cool


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

cool ça repart


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> cool ça repart



"Partouze féroce à Toulouse" (SAS N° 1265)


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Looser, blouseur, tout pour plaire !


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Looser, blouseur, tout pour plaire !


 air du temps


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

tantôt ici, tantôt là-bas mais toujours au près d'elle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Elle a les yeux revolver ; elle a le regard qui tue...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

tueur à gage


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> tueur à gage


 age de glace


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Lassie go home !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Lassie go home !



Ô mama mia! Che casino!!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ô mama mia! Che casino!!!!


 sinon, je vais faire dodo :sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Dodo pauvre oiseau nigaud, t'aurais pas pu te sauver ?


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

sot , vé , que tu es ....tu a marché sur tes lacets ! :hein:


----------



## duracel (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> sot , vé , que tu es ....tu a marché sur tes lacets ! :hein:



Là, c'est lui!! Mange le tout cru.


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Crusoe Robinson, profession naufragé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Crusoe Robinson, profession naufragé



âgé ; au sortir de sa réclusion insulaire...


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> âgé ; au sortir de sa réclusion insulaire...



l'air de quoi ...de ce qu'on a été ou de ce que l'on est ? ou de ce que l'on sera ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> l'air de quoi ...de ce qu'on a été ou de ce que l'on est ? ou de ce que l'on sera ....



Ramassis d'un peu tout ça... :style:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

tout ça! je m'absente quelques heures, et voila le resultat!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tout ça! je m'absente quelques heures, et voila le resultat!



T'as qu'à voir ce que je vais faire de toi quand j'aurais fini d'aiguiser mon hachoir.
Ben quoi, pourquoi tu fais c'te tête ?
Reste assis sur c'te chaise j'te dis !


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

disons qu'il se pose des questions sur tes intentions... Est-ce pour ça que le p'tit train est vide ce matin? Où est-ce qu'ils sont tous passés ?
....
Et qu'est ce tu fais au juste avec ce hachoir et cette pelle ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce tu fais au juste avec ce hachoir et cette pelle ???



Pèle mèle, je décharne, je dessoude, j'étrippe, j'écaris, je mortifie, j'écartèle, je tranche, je dépèce, j'éclate, je mortalise, je tranche menu...


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

Menu du jour : filer à l'anglaise


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Menu du jour : filer à l'anglaise



Eze que quequ'un pourré m'indiquer l'adreFFe d'un ortofonifte ?


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

tu serais pas celui qui a piqué son casque à Lorna toi par hasard ??? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

sardine à l'huile


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> sardine à l'huile



lui, le connard là bas, je vais lui faire cracher ses dents, z'allez voir !
Quoi, quoi, pourquoi vous dites que j'suis véner today ?


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

déjà tu as posé ton hachoir ! C'est bieeeeeen...
Maintenant tu peux enfiler ce joli gilet avec ses looooongues manches.


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Manchot des brumes..


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

brumisateur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> brumisateur



te rapplique pas par ici, risque d'y avoir du vilain pour tes abattis !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> te rapplique pas par ici, risque d'y avoir du vilain pour tes abattis !


attiser le feu...


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Feu la mère de Madame


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Feu la mère de Madame



Damons le pion aux autres posteurs... soyons les plus rapides


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Damons le pion aux autres posteurs... soyons les plus rapides



pis de vache à lait qui broute dans les alpages avé sa grosse cloche qui fait dong dong meuh


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> pis de vache à lait qui broute dans les alpages avé sa grosse cloche qui fait dong dong meuh


Meuhah ; hé, l'aut'!


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Dong-dong Meudon ! Prochaine gare Chatou ! sans arrêt jusqu'à Versailles !

(arfffff grilllléééééé, mais c'est parce que c'était plus long !))   aurais dû descendre à Chatou)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Dong-dong Meudon ! Prochaine gare Chatou ! sans arrêt jusqu'à Versailles !
> 
> (arfffff grilllléééééé, mais c'est parce que c'était plus long !))   aurais dû descendre à Chatou)



Tout ça pour rien... c'est balot...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour rien... c'est balot...



L'aut' jour bé, chuis tombé du train de nuit, arf, encore une crise de somnambulisme aigu....


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Guronsan, c'est bon pour ce que tu as


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> L'aut' jour bé, chuis tombé du train de nuit, arf, encore une crise de somnambulisme aigu....



eh Gus , t'as pas vu Charlie Parker.....par coeur , j'le connais par coeur tra la la tra la li 

carambar encore raté


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

raté, karaté, c'est la meme chose, l'important, c'est de se comprendre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> raté, karaté, c'est la meme chose, l'important, c'est de se comprendre...



Prendre la poudre de perlimpimpin pour celle d'escampette


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Prendre la poudre de perlimpimpin pour celle d'escampette




pete , pete ......j'vois pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pete , pete ......j'vois pas



patochman ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pete , pete ......j'vois pas



Passe ton chemin ; pitchoune


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Oune dos tres quatro ?


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Cuatro muleros, mamita mia,
que van al rio


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oune dos tres quatro ?



trop évident... Je m'y attendais en postant


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

En postant des conneries, on en reçoit plein la boite à lettre. 
_Proverbe postal_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En postant des conneries, on en reçoit plein la boite à lettre.
> _Proverbe postal_



Lettre à Elise... Ou à qui vous voudrez. Josiane, Mauricette...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Cette fois-ci non


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

7 x 6, non 7 x 7 = 49, là je préfère...


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Non, non non !
je n'ai jamais vu
d'aussi résolu que le petit bossu !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Bossu comme Raf' ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

raphael, c'est pas le prenom du cheri de carla bruni?


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Car  la Brune Y connait connait rien, alors moi je lui explique


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> raphael, c'est pas le prenom du cheri de carla bruni?



La brue nie avoir coucher avec moi ...


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Car  la Brune Y connait connait rien, alors moi je lui explique



Que Pierrou sorte, j'en ai marre de me faire taper !!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Perdon senor, en plus ton enchainement était meilleur que le mien ( quoique j'y aie pensé à celui là ) :rose: ( tu seras boulé pour ta peine )


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Ta peine fait peine à voir, même si la mienne est pas mal aussi, vous avez sauté mon addition... grillés tous autant que vous êtes...


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Zette, Jo et Jocko !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Jo connais cette BD, c'est sympa, en tout cas j'admire comment que t'es culturé


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Tu répliques direct là !


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu répliques direct là !



tu raie plie que dit ré que te là -bas  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

Bah, elle est capillotractée celle-là


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Ella elle l'a (facile je sais...)


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ella elle l'a (facile je sais...)



C'est pas parce que tu t'es inscrit à "la nouvelle star" que tu dois nous en faire profiter


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Profiteroles au chocolat


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

là tu vois , j'vais faire un trou dans l'mistral


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

travers de porc , miam


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> travers de porc , miam



A mon avis, tu es limite gKatarn ... limite de baisser le futal


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

T'as le culot de me dire çà 
Jje baisse pas le futal : t'as oublié mon armure impériale, modèle Mk IV rev.B...
Euh, t'as déjaà pris un coud'boule de trooper ?


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as le culot de me dire çà
> Jje baisse pas le futal : t'as oublié mon armure impériale, modèle Mk IV rev.B...
> Euh, t'as déjaà pris un coud'boule de trooper ?



Trop peur de me faire bouler méchant, je mets genoux à terre devant l'empire


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

Pire cela aurait pu être, mais je ne suis pas foncièrement mauvais


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

mauve est le ciel avant le lever du soleil


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

du soleil plein les yeux


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> du soleil plein les yeux



L'essieu de ma poubelle vient de me lacher ...

:hein:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Hachés menu comme chair à pâté, 
c'est ce qui vous attend, dit le Chat Botté


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Beauté de feu


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

feu follet, meuh non, c'est juste u ngosse avec un briquet!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Ecoute le merle chanter, il annonce le printemps.


----------



## yoffy (9 Mars 2005)

un temps de merle !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

merle chanteur


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Heure, mais quelle heure est-il? j'arrive pas à retrouver ma montre!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

montre-moi ton poignet ... elle est là


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Montrez-moi patte blanche et je vous donnerai des pralines

(elles sont grillées, et même carbonisées)


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

et meme plus, completement cramées tes pralines!


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

Vé , ma montre dernier cri !!

GROS RATEAU SUR CE COUP LA ...Les pros sont de retour slt Star


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Vé , ma montre dernier cri !!


(J'ai l'impression que tu as raté la derniere page   )
rit tant que tu veux, je ferais toujours la gueule!


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> (J'ai l'impression que tu as raté la derniere page   )
> rit tant que tu veux, je ferais toujours la gueule!



Gueuler de temps en temps permet de faire avancer ce fil ...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

ce fil ou un autre, je ne me rappelle jamais lequel part tout le temps en vrille?


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

(personne depuis 5mn j'ai p'tet une chance.....)

Vrille , vrille .....j'vois pas 


YESSSSSSS


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

pailles dans les cheveux


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Che veux des chauchisses!


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

chiche , t'es pas cap !


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> chiche , t'es pas cap !



Capitaine !!!! Le cuisinier ne veux pas nous filer des saucisses ... Le_Magi61 n'en peut plus, il craque !!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

plus il craque, moins je me porte bien! ET JE NE CRAQUE PAS!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Pas de l'homme


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

(nan ... rien... grillé)


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

de l'homme ou de la femme, c'est comme la poule ou l'oeuf...


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

où le fier éléphant va t il puiser son eau ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Eau de mer dans les yeux


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Les yeux sont le miroir de notre personnalité, enfin moi je dis ça, dans les miens on voit le fond de mon crâne


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Âne dans le coin !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Coin Coin ! ah ben nan c'est un canard


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

narguiley? mais c'est pour fumer fumer du tabac à la pomme, m'sieur l'agent!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Gens de la rue


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Delarue? Comme Jean Luc l'homme à l'oreillette ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

oreille etc... non, je pensais plutot à pujadas...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Dashboard une nouveauté


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

voté, oui bien sur, et toi?


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

toiture arrachée


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

hachée? non, je prefere en fine lamelle!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

mélanger les serviettes et les torchons


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

chonnichiwaaaaa


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

zapette y a plus de pile !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

pile-poil dans le mille


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> pile-poil dans le mille


 illicitement drole


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

drôle d'oiseau


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

(dr)ôlement licite !

edit : si vous ne tenez pas compte de ce qui est entre (), ça fait comme si je ne m'étais pas faite grillée... Bon  c'est sûr que ça ne veux plus rien dire... la prochaine fois j'irai plus vite


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Cite moi quelques exemples


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

exemple de grillade


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

amplement suffisants ceux-ci

edit : aaaarghhhh ! Bon cette fois je vais dormir !!! :sleep:
bonne nuit tous..


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

tous te la souhaitent également


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

menteur


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

heure de continuer à bosser


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

et non tu restes c'est un ordre


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Dre Drois Quadre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Droit de l'homme


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

homonculus


----------



## TranXarnoss (9 Mars 2005)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, of course.


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds, of course.


 ours blanc ou ours brun ?


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

Brun en ch'ti , té sais ch'que cha veut dire ???


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

dire des choses bizarres


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> dire des choses bizarres



Bizarres et un peu mal polies :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Lis ceci


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Lis ceci


 si c'est vrai


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

vrai comme le ciel est bleu


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

heu... je manque d'idée ce soir


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

ce soir n'est pas comme les autres


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

autre vision des choses


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Osiris qui règne sur les morts




(j'ai lu cet aprem le Mystère de la Grande Pyramide à mes nièces)


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

TSF .... et pourqoi pas un silex


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

Lex Luthor en veut à Superman


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

permenganate, c'est pas très poétique, mais c'est utile


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

SUP Herman , j'te dis qu'c'etais a normal sup


OH non je l'aimais bien celle là


----------



## duracel (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> SUP Herman , j'te dis qu'c'etais a normal sup



Superette.


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

alouette

(OH non ça va pas du tout , j'va deplacer a coté pour dire bonsoir)


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

alouette je te plumerai


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

plumerai , là ou poussent les plumes?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

plume portée par les vents


----------



## Franswa (10 Mars 2005)

en tripotant


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

rit po tant, tu vas avoir mal au bide (1er crackage de la journée!)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Bide de la blague


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

blague à tabac


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

tabasco, quelques gouttes dans votre Bloody Mary


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2005)

Marie Galante


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Marie Galante




Lente et chamarée avançait la procession, un murmure s'élevait


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

versant ensoleillé


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Et bé... si tu peux pas venir ce soir, je serai tout tristouille....


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

touille ton café, ça ira mieux 
:rose:


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Mieux vaut un grand chapeau qu'un petit parapluie (proverbe berrichon)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut un grand chapeau qu'un petit parapluie (proverbe berrichon)



bé, riche on a les poches plus remplies que lorsqu'on est pauvre, hein ? Que remarquez, pauvre, on peut les remplir de mouchoirs pour pleurer. Qui a dit que l'argent ne faisait pas le bonheur ?


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

heureux celui qui a un grand chapeau


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> bé, riche on a les poches plus remplies que lorsqu'on est pauvre, hein ? Que remarquez, pauvre, on peut les remplir de mouchoirs pour pleurer. Qui a dit que l'argent ne faisait pas le bonheur ?




Le bonheur de te plaire est le seul espoir qu'il me reste


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

reste qu'avec un chapeau tu serais irrésistible !!!


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Ti blêmit, cacha son éventail dans sa manche et dit : Aussi vrai que je suis le juge Ti, qu'on l'emmène au tribunal


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2005)

n'allons pas trop vite


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

A trop vite conclure, le Juge Ti se planterait, il préfère observer un moment...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2005)

un mot menteur en amène un autre


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

amene un autre wisky patron, j'ai soif!


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> un mot menteur en amène un autre




Moment te ramène un autre temps, un autre espace _(pfiou...)   _


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> amene un autre wisky patron, j'ai soif!



Wouaff ! Wouaff !
Écoute le vil et misérable chien au cou pelé par le collier, dit la louve à son louveteau...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Wouaff ! Wouaff !
> Écoute le vil et misérable chien au cou pelé par le collier, dit la louve à son louveteau...



Tôt ou tard viendra l'heure où, au cimetière, nous emmenera le corbillard...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

tôt ou tard, ca fini toujours par merder!


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

des pissenlits, c'est bon...
Par la racine ?
Faut voir..


----------



## PommeQ (10 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> des pissenlits, c'est bon...
> Par la racine ?
> Faut voir..



Voir quoi ? C'est tout vu ! Aujourd'hui mal au crane terrible et ciel gris ... je vais chercher la corde


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Corde à linge


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

lingère, Constance Bonacieux était lingère de la Reine


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> lingère, Constance Bonacieux était lingère de la Reine



Ey, ne va pas croire tout ce que je racconte, en plus avec l'âge ça ne va pas en s'arrangeant c't'histoire. Entre Alzeimer et Parkinson, j'hésite encore...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

encore! on à deja eu cette conversation 3 fois deja!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> encore! on à deja eu cette conversation 3 fois deja!





3 fois déjà ? Ah, tu vois, avec mon âge avancé je suis comme une bouteille de bon vin qui tournerait au vinaigre...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

nègres de l'armée américaine pendant la guerre de 14, ils ont été honteusement traités par les militaires français et anglais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> nègres de l'armée américaine pendant la guerre de 14, ils ont été honteusement traités par les militaires français et anglais



...français et anglais qui eux même maltraitaient leurs troupes coloniales.
Encore pendant la seconde guerre mondiale, l'armée américaine appliquait la ségrégation raciale dans ses unités. Ben quoi ? On peut aussi dire des choses sérieuses...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

des choses sérieuses certes, mais qui sont également bien triste pour l'humanité!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> des choses sérieuses certes, mais qui sont également bien triste pour l'humanité!



té ! parlons d'aut' chose ça va me fouttre les nerfs en pelote !


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

pelote de laine... tirons son fil et découvrons ce qu'elle nous réserve


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

Réserve de Beaulieu, 2 étoiles au guide Michelin


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

(grillé!  )


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

entre les lignes tracées


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

c'est malin ça ...


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

ça rserait surprenant que ça le soit


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

soit dit en passant, plus rien ne me surprend !


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> soit dit en passant, plus rien ne me surprend !



'ur prendrez bien du potage ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

du pot d'age mur? non, désolé, j'ai que des pot en terre neuf!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> du pot d'age mur? non, désolé, j'ai que des pot en terre neuf!



Erneuf Jean, habitant 25 rue Camille desmoulins, oui, je connais bien... je l'ai tué hier soir


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

Soir funeste pour ce Jean


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

j'enfile un pantalon c'est plus correct


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

rectitude et précision... encore mieux quand on est culotté


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

culotté ET moltonné


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

_GGgrrrrrilllé _


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

5 couches de jupons !  tu dois pas avoir froid avec ça ! 

edit : bah j'ai l'air maline maintenant !!!
re edit : tant pis si t'es pas rasé... si je viens tu l'auras ta bise  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

ça déraille par ici


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

_Bise à toi et encore sorry mais j'édite si je peux _

_J'arrête, c'est vraiment pas ma semaine..._


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

semaine achevée demain soir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Mentir tu ne le peux


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

tunnes le peu, ca fera moche apres!


----------



## PommeQ (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tunnes le peu, ca fera moche apres!



Amoché apres la bataille, je me console aupres de mon infirmiére


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

infirme hier, valide demain, aujourd'hui, je me repose


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Pose ton coeur ici


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Ici git les decombres du bar  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

du bar au dîner


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

dîneras-tu avec moi ce soir?


----------



## TranXarnoss (10 Mars 2005)

Ouarzazate sera à nous : souper, encens, narguilé et loukoum...


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

'ou koun koun, c'est y pas joli comme cadeau ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Homme cadeau? tu preferes pas u chat à la place?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Homme cadeau? tu preferes pas u chat à la place?



as de pique, je te ni... oups


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

nioups, on ne dit pas nioube plutot?


----------



## MrStone (10 Mars 2005)

Pluto c'est l'ami de Mickey... euh, non, c'est le chien de Mickey.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pluto c'est l'ami de Mickey... euh, non, c'est le chien de Mickey.



miiiii keske c'est qu'ce bordel, putain les jeunes, z'avez rien de mieux à faire que trainer ici, et vos devoirs, hein, y vont s'faire tout seuls ? Ma, chuis pu jeune, ch'peux trainer ici !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

ici ou la, l'important est de trainer...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Né sous le signe de l'amour


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

amour, amour, où te caches tu donc?


----------



## TranXarnoss (10 Mars 2005)

Haches-tu dont les oignons ? Sans coeur, tu me fais pleurer.


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Haches-tu dont les oignons ? Sans coeur, tu me fais pleurer.



leur erreur est grande !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Grande comme Titan


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

titan, le géant ou la planete autour de saturne? eclaire donc ma lanterne...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

lanterne magique, ou ce que l'art est à la vie


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

arrete allah viviane, c'est mieux quand on ouvre les yeux.


----------



## Applecherry (10 Mars 2005)

vivra bien qui vivra le dernier...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> arrete allah viviane, c'est mieux quand on ouvre les yeux.



Les yeux sans visage


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

vis agé, c'est mieux pour profiter d'une longue vie!


----------



## PommeQ (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> vis agé, c'est mieux pour profiter d'une longue vie!



Vite aux abris, PopStar arrive aux 15 derniers ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

derniere fois que j'ai regardé pop star? jamais, j'suis pas fan!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Fan de toi


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

toi aussi tu me plait!


----------



## PommeQ (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu me plait!



M'épeler l'orthographe ne sert à rien ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Rien du tout, tu ne retiens rien du tout, je t'avais d'etre serieux en priamire!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Rien du tout, tu ne retiens rien du tout, je t'avais d'etre serieux en priamire!!



IRE IRE IRE, les potos, l'ire que j'ai pas de voir que le magi l'a encore un pc !!!!
ouh, je suis en colère, en ire, dirais-je !
que ceux qui savent pas que ire ça veut dire colère me contactent par MP


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

MP, MP, et puis quoi encore! j'ai fait une coquille (contacte moi par MP si tu veux connaitre l'origine!)


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Quille de bateau?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quille de bateau?



eau ?
c'est quoi ce truc, moi j'bois que d'la bière !


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quille de bateau?



Bathory Elizabeth, une femme à poigne que c'était


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bathory Elizabeth, une femme à poigne que c'était



c'était moi le premier à avoir posté !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Stayin Alive !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

live, c'est nettement mieux qu'en sudio!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

DIs on s'en va quand ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

En vacances? ah nan j'en sors moi


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je suis grillé! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis grillé! :rateau:



Yeah, je vais te griller à petit feu, si tu continues à écouter LOrie, t'vas voir !


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Va voir chez les grecs si j'y suis ! (


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

j'y suis donc ça risque d'etre propre


----------



## Pierrou (10 Mars 2005)

Aupres des grecs et de leurs anus élargis, porte une masque à gaz ( et une capote tention au VIH )


----------



## madlen (10 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Aupres des grecs et de leurs anus élargis, porte une masque à gaz ( et une capote tention au VIH )



gastro-entérite, tu auras après tout ça...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

tout ca pour dire que j'ecoute pas Lorie, plutot mourrir!


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

rirez-vous plus tard des malheurs de Sophie ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Sophie est trop sage


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

dans ton cul


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

et me dites pas que ça colle pas


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sophie est trop sage



   :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Ah bah qu'est-ce que je disais : t'as vu les membres ?


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

papa tango charlie


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


je dirais bien dans ton cul mais j'ai déjà dis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans ton cul





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et me dites pas que ça colle pas



c'est suspect comme association


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je dirais bien dans ton cul mais j'ai déjà dis



T'aurais pas besoin d'un seau d'o froide

LUNETTES ET MOUSTACHE  T'aurais pas un truc grave a cacher toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

et pourquoi froide ?


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

Froide , pour te la retrecir


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

et voilà ! tout de suite des concepts de taille ! et après on nous traite de matérialiste !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

pourquoi j'utilise le verbe mordre pour acorder ?


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

notre LISTE de marriage , tu y as pensé :love:

ah...raté


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> notre LISTE de marriage , tu y as pensé :love:
> 
> ah...raté


ouais justement j'allais t'en toucher un mot


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

Model 9547 , pas assez cher cheri


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

9547? là je pense qu'il y a du silicone


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

silicone , silicone  j'en ai marre de toi , tu fais que de m'insulter


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'utilise le verbe mordre pour acorder ?


 à cause du 3eme groupe ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Oups je me suis trompé


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

on dit pas honorer ?


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

HONORé ....J'veux divorcer


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2005)

c'est bien un tgv ici ?


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

ici j 'ai vu passer des saboteurs  attention aux aiguillages !


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2005)

l'age n'y fait rien à l'affaire...


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

fer et carbone, on obtient de l'acier. Gare au dosage, ou tu as de la fonte.


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2005)

honte de la jungle !


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Hein ? Glenat n'a pas édité de Tarzan !


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

En vérité je vous le dis : Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## duracel (11 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> En vérité je vous le dis : Bonne nuit à tous.



Tous, tous, tous, à Toremolinos...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mars 2005)

Nostradamus et ses prophéties, hein...


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tous, tous, tous, à Toremolinos...


Molinos de viento y el valoroso Don Quijote (arffff grillé)


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

rillettes? non, pour le p'tit dej, c'est plutot caféet tartine au nutella!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Nutella c'est bon sur les tartines.


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nutella c'est bon sur les tartines.




Ti n'en manques jamais une toi !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

toi non plus à ca que je vois...
pas de bras, pas de chocolat!!!


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

chocolat dans un gateau fondant avec un sorbet aux poires... :love:


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> chocolat dans un gateau fondant avec un sorbet aux poires... :love:



Poire moitié-moitié: moitié alcool de poire - moitié liqueur de poire... de la Williams, s'il vous plait !


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

laissons les poires s'exprimer, enfin !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2005)

En fin de parcours...


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

course à pied pour ne pas rater le bus


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

bus ou metro, je me tatte? tiens bus, y'a du soleil!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Mars 2005)

Y'a du soleil et des nanas


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

naas, c'est le plus gentil des modos!


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

modocyclettes


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

lettre de mon moulin, ca c'est de la littérature...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Essai de post


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

post tant que tu veux, ca marche!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Marche et crève


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

crevard toi meme!   je te donne un conseil, apres, tu en fait ce que tu veux!


----------



## Franswa (11 Mars 2005)

velu comme une araignée


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

Gnéééé faim !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

fin de l'hstoire!


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Thoiry et les lions


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

on dit que je craque et c'est vrai, j'en ai vraiment réellement marre!


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> on dit que je craque et c'est vrai, j'en ai vraiment réellement marre!



Elle ment, Martine, effrontément, c'est ce qui fait son charme


----------



## duracel (11 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Elle ment, Martine, effrontément, c'est ce qui fait son charme



 Charme el cher?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2005)

Cher , Naama bay ?  

[mode off : faut être initié pour la comprendre celle-là  ]


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

beh ouais, quesque tu veux...


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Tu veux ou tu veux pas ?
Si tu veux pas , n'en parlons plus


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

plusieurs fois par jour  , eh oui docteur j'en suis là


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

la ou ailleurs, tant que je suis avec toi mon amour


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

mon amour , toi qui est a l'affut à guetter le postier


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> mon amour , toi qui est a l'affut à guetter le postier



le postier sonne toujours deux coups !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (11 Mars 2005)

Deux coups dans ton head !


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Deux coups dans ton head !



head de noeud


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

n½ud de vipères ou n½ud de ruban, ne vous emballez pas




sinon SM va encore débarquer


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> le postier sonne toujours deux coups !


Et bien pour moi c'est mon homme qui va sonné 2 coups tt à l'heure qd il va rentrer et il va encore voir que je suis fin bourrée!ce soir je vais à la session n°2 du stage internet de la bfm,j'en ai gd besoin je vais peut être apprendre encore des trucs et ce week end nous partons.je vous retrouverai lundi


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

lundi y'aura plus personne


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

personne distraite qui dit a lundi n'importe ou...bon we cath.


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

[grillé par le pingouin]

Catamaran, bateau magnifique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Que la vie est morose


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mars 2005)

Aime au rose, soit peace and love


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Oh vais-je manger un chocolat ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Mars 2005)

colle a bois ??? mais pourquoi faire ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Faire une sieste


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Mars 2005)

si Esther vient je te la présente, tu verras elle est généreuse    pour ne pas dire intelligente....


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

jante alu ou jante de bois


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mars 2005)

De bois Jabais d'algool boi bonsieur !


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

Si eux aussi s'y mettent !


----------



## PommeQ (11 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Si eux aussi s'y mettent !



Six metres, c'est mon record ... (a quoi ???)


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

Acqua minerale con gaz.


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Acqua minerale con gas.



Congas, bongos et autres percussions afro-cubaines


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

NTFS ou haine de tes fesses ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Mars 2005)

festin nu de cronenberg


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

Bergamotte, le professeur, a-t-il finalement été sauvé de la malédiction de Rascar Kapac ? Au prochain numéro.


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Bergamotte, le professeur, a-t-il finalement été sauvé de la malédiction de Rascar Kapac ? Au prochain numéro.



Mérovingiens, casseurs de choses


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Rot de cheval


----------



## TranXarnoss (11 Mars 2005)

valise diplomatique-tac-tic-tac....


----------



## sofiping (11 Mars 2005)

t'as ka ?????????????ben t'a ka?


----------



## TranXarnoss (12 Mars 2005)

Carrément fascinant cette faculté de rien foutre pendant des heures. Mais on rigole. Toujours ça que les vers n'auront pas.


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Carrément fascinant cette faculté de rien foutre pendant des heures. Mais on rigole. Toujours ça que les vers n'auront pas.



Patatras ! Olrik s'échappe à la faveur d'une panne de courant avec le collier de la Reine


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

Elysabeth , qui ne s'etait aperçu de rien , vu que son laquais dormait comme un bien heureux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Responsable de soi pour le bien


----------



## yoffy (12 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Responsable de soi pour le bien


bien jeté !


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

Un jeté-battu alerte et Noureev embrassa Margot Fonteyn











_Mais pourquoi je pense subitement à ça ? je viens de m'en souvenir à l'instant... marrants ces mots qui viennent par réflexe_


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Un jeté-battu alerte et Noureev embrassa Margot Fonteyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marre Gofont , t'es nul quand tu crie comme ça


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2005)

saccage nocturne


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> saccage nocturne



Turn it off


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2005)

officiel des spectacles


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

ta clairvoyance est grande, mais ta boule de cristal est sale


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2005)

Allez les verts :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

Vert pomme ou pomme verte ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Verte comme la feuille


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2005)

feuille de vigne cachant un secret


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Crète cette île magnifique


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2005)

magnifique comme son régime


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

gym tonic et ca repart


----------



## Stargazer (12 Mars 2005)

parasol ou parapluie aujourd'hui


----------



## sofiping (12 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> parasol ou parapluie aujourd'hui



oui oui , il est arrivé ......parasol , parsoleil , pars voir le temps qu'il fait dehors


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2005)

Hors la loi ! je te tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Tiens donc c'est Pierrou


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tiens donc c'est Pierrou


Et roux et rond petit patapon... le train est arrêté en gare, et ça repart


----------



## PommeQ (12 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et roux et rond petit patapon... le train est arrêté en gare, et ça repart



Partage ta part , heuuuuu ....


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2005)

Euhhh dis-moi, t'as pas 100 balles ?


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2005)

cent balles ? t'as plus rien


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

Rien de rien, Peau de balle et balai de crin !


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2005)

Crin crin fit le violon


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2005)

Violons des femmes, des hommes, des castor et des ornythorinques ! :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

rin que ça ! Vaste programme pour un violeur...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Leurre de beurre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Leurre de beurre



beurre de baratte


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

bar attenant au Forum, via Veneto


----------



## Pierrou (13 Mars 2005)

Venez Tous à la maison, ya du pain, du vin, du saucisson


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Son autorité me déplaît


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Son autorité me déplaît



plaît-il


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Il pleut encore ici


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

Ici l'on floode
Vous y flooderez aussi


----------



## TranXarnoss (13 Mars 2005)

Sissi impératrice sur le trône : situation publique, ou intime ?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2005)

Intimité à moitié partagée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Intimité à moitié partagée



j'ai bien dormi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

*


			
				Dedalus a dit:
			
		


			Ici l'on floode
Vous y flooderez aussi
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Faute avouée, le train peut s'arreter  
les threads à flood, surtout celui-ci sont un peu trop monnaie courante ici. Les nioubs désireux de voir leur petit compteur augmenté sont priés 1/ de s'abstenir, 2/ de se creuser la tête pour trouver un truc interessant à dire, 3/ de s'abstenir, c'est la meilleure idée qu'ils auront.

Quand à ce fil, il n'a que trop vécu. Ni l'Arico (mode nioub on "c'est quoi un narico ?  " ni les 1ers concepteurs du train ne viennent errer dans ce fil et il suffit de regarder les dates de naissance sur le forum des participants à ces pages de wagons vides (pour rappel, je suis modérateur du bar et je me coltine tous vos sujets, mais ca vous passe au dessus et n'y voyez que votre propre interet bien souvent  ).
Bref le train et tous ses ersatzs est définitivement fermé, en accord avec moi-meme.
Je ne doute pas que le consortium "vieux-raleur-passe-moi-le-clos-vougeot" nous trouvera bien d'ici quelques temps (pas avant quelques jours merci  ) une nouvelle table à jouer. En attendant il existe des tonnes de thread où vous pouvez vous exprimer avoir à vous révéler. Je pense à l'indémodable "et avec la tete" par exemple.

Autrement dit, tout autre train ou fil de cet acabi, je l'explose purement et simplement avec son conducteur :rateau:*


----------

